# WOW!! Stalingrad Dio



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

WWII Stalingrad 1942 - a set on Flickr

It's very big! It is not historically accurate in many aspects.....but sure give my props to whoever built it....


----------



## Crunch (Aug 17, 2009)

is very good... so much happening though!!


----------



## A4K (Aug 17, 2009)

The way it was, I guess, Crunch ... first time I've seen blood in a diorama too (about time!)...seems to fall in the same category as displaying a Hakenkreuz on an aircraft - historically correct, but people don't seem to want to see it...

Great find mate!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2009)

With A4K here...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2009)

For some reason I think there is too much going on in it.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree. It's not bad overall, but a bit too cluttered and 'busy' to tell the story.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2009)

Certainly has the chaotic aspect down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2009)

Gotta agree with you Guys!...nice but!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I agree. It's not bad overall, but a bit too cluttered and 'busy' to tell the story.




I agree... it's too "busy"....

Charles


----------

